# Info on studding a dog



## tjbay (Jan 20, 2014)

We are interested in studding our male German Shepherd. Can anyone give advice on how to proceed with finding interested breeders looking for a male with outstanding pedigree? Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is your dog titled? Is he a working dog?

Your best chance of gaining knowledge and connections is thru your male's breeder or thru a sport club.

There are a lot of great dogs out there that are proven thru work or sport so the chances of you finding a good female to compliment your dog and maintain the breed standard is going to be nada if all you have is a great pedigree.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Do you have a link to his pedigree?

What are his titles, OFA status, etc?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he is a good quality male, they will come to you. I did not offer my male at stud until he had titles (he has over 20 now), breed survey (which includes SchH title, OFAs, AD endurance test, BH obedience test, and show ratings), passed hip and elbow evaluations, and in addition did a full thyroid panel, DM test, and exam (including checking sperm count and motility) with a reproductive specialist. I don't advertise him other than him having a page on my web site (along with my rescue dogs) and people have asked to use him. We've done far, far, far fewer breedings than people have inquired about. You need to also be very discerning. The few we have done have been setup through people I've known through the years and met at various training clubs or events. Get your dog out their titling, competing, showing. The proof is in the pudding. If people are impressed they will find you and inquire about using him for stud.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Star power sells puppies. If your male has it, he will get breedings.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I own several females. As the others have said, the owners of the females will contact you if they think your male has something to offer!

I have bred to dogs who have been in World level competitions, National level winners, SAR certified dogs, Police K9s, and dogs no one has heard of! All males had something about their credentials, their pedigrees, their personalities that complemented my female and which I thought would help bring the litter closer to the Ideal GSD as described to in the GSD standard. Every male I have used has passed hip and elbow requirements either in Germany or through OFA or what ever country he came from. 

If you want people to breed to your male, other than backyard breeders looking to make a few bucks producing pets of unknown potential caliber in health and temperament, then you need to get out there and have him seen doing things that will attract the owners of females. 

Lee


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Title and show your dog and have a good mentor like your breeder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I almost never look at stud dog advertisements. 

Owners of bitches find studs from word of mouth, accomplishments (shows, trials, exhibitions, working ability), titles, producing capability, etc. I have several nice dogs in mind for my bitches, but I have not found one of them through advertisements. I found them through their merit, accolades, and seeing them work.

Pedigree is only one part of the puzzle. It takes more...


----------

